# Bow stand/feeder set up



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Next time y'all head to the stand, can y'all snap some pictures of your stand? I'm going to get Into bow hunting next year and need so a help on selecting a stand. I don't know if I should build a box, tripod or ladder stand. Any I put will be helpful. Also how far are y'all placing feeders away from your stand?


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

rut-ro said:


> Next time y'all head to the stand, can y'all snap some pictures of your stand? I'm going to get Into bow hunting next year and need so a help on selecting a stand. I don't know if I should build a box, tripod or ladder stand. Any I put will be helpful. Also how far are y'all placing feeders away from your stand?


I hunt two man ladder stands in East Texas.
Don't have any pictures of the stand,
It is not the cheap Wally World stand.
Can't remember the name I have two and the seat is adjustable. Makes it a lot more comfortable, bought them years ago out of Cabala's bargain basement after season.
This boy is 10 yards from the stand,


The protein feeder is 20 yards in the other direction from the thrower.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

depends on where you're hunting. I hunt mainly pop-ups but i have a tripod and 1 tree-stand. If you go the pop-up route, buy Primos. Don't waste your money on anything else. They're all flimsy, thin skinned pieces of shat. They'll last you 1 season "maybe before they start tearing. Ask me how I know :headknock


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have >only< hunted E Tex on a regular basis during archery season , I'm >>VERY<< picky on what and the way I do things when I bow-hunt. I've spent 90% of my time in a climber or 'lock-on', which IMO the absolute best stand PERIOD. I shot my first archery deer 25' up Magnolia tree on a platform made in a fork with cardboard walls on 2 sides in 1979. The other 10% of the time I was learning what NOT to do but was successful a cpl of times in that 10%. Today I would never set up a ladder stand around a feeder if I was intending on hunting regular (more than 2-3 times) once they find you (and they will) it's OVER plain and simple. One of the better bucks I've had inside of 30 saw the >legs< of ladder and immediately turned off the trail. I don't do pop-ups ether, my >son< has had one set up for 45days now and the only activity around it and feeder is at night, we have another feeder set up for gun season down a different lane at same location BUT no stand close, the deer are tearing it up at all times there and it's 150yrds away from the other, the only diff is the pop-up. Concerning feeder setup >I< set my climber or gun stand E or W of feeder due to wind if possible, if not, I will set 1 N and 1 S and do NOT hunt if winds wrong PERIOD. I put stand about 35 yrds from the outside of the feeders reach of corn, the day I hunt I'll make a scent post inside 25yrds with Coyote urine and thats where I expect my shot. What you DON'T want is a bunch of deer under a feeder with you 20-5 yrds away...they WILL find you and once again it's OVER, next time you hunt the deer will find you WAY before you see them. Like I said in my first sentence, I hunt E Tex, elsewhere you you might not have trees big enough for a climber and you'll have to use other type stands, heck some places I've hunted you could sit on a rock and get a shot, BUT not where I hunt regular, I do think E Tex deer are smarter than deer in other parts of the state BUT that too is my opinion....BTW I have 2 Summit climbers, 2 Old Man climbers, 1 Dick Idol lock-on, 0 ladders, 0 pop-ups, 0 tripods, my son is about to get a early Christmas present>> 1 Summit Titan<< next w/e he will be 25' up a tree sitting on a scent post close to a feeder....he WILL have a opportunity, what he does then is up to him....a dad can only do so much


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have pictures of all my set-ups but I did have a few game cam pics. The first 2 are a 15' ladder stand with the feeder at 18 yds. I'm sitting in the stand in the first pic and my wife is in the second one. We have killed 6 deer from this stand in the last 3 years. The second 2 are from a pop-up I have set in a creek bottom with a pipe feeder at 25yds. The deer and hogs don't pay any attention to it and I don't even have it brushed in. I'll try to get more pictures when I go this weekend.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

First pic is one of many of the buck he's after taken at feeder close to pop-up >ALL< at night, the other pic is of feeder with no stand close, about 150yrds from the other feeder and pop-up, have multiple deer and hogs at feeder during the day. One morn he hunted pop-up, he pulled card after hunting, the 10pt was there 5 different times the night before and 4 the night before that.....


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

wet dreams said:


> I have >only< hunted E Tex on a regular basis during archery season , I'm >>VERY<< picky on what and the way I do things when I bow-hunt. I've spent 90% of my time in a climber or 'lock-on', which IMO the absolute best stand PERIOD. I shot my first archery deer 25' up Magnolia tree on a platform made in a fork with cardboard walls on 2 sides in 1979. The other 10% of the time I was learning what NOT to do but was successful a cpl of times in that 10%. Today I would never set up a ladder stand around a feeder if I was intending on hunting regular (more than 2-3 times) once they find you (and they will) it's OVER plain and simple. One of the better bucks I've had inside of 30 saw the >legs< of ladder and immediately turned off the trail. I don't do pop-ups ether, my >son< has had one set up for 45days now and the only activity around it and feeder is at night, we have another feeder set up for gun season down a different lane at same location BUT no stand close, the deer are tearing it up at all times there and it's 150yrds away from the other, the only diff is the pop-up. Concerning feeder setup >I< set my climber or gun stand E or W of feeder due to wind if possible, if not, I will set 1 N and 1 S and do NOT hunt if winds wrong PERIOD. I put stand about 35 yrds from the outside of the feeders reach of corn, the day I hunt I'll make a scent post inside 25yrds with Coyote urine and thats where I expect my shot. What you DON'T want is a bunch of deer under a feeder with you 20-5 yrds away...they WILL find you and once again it's OVER, next time you hunt the deer will find you WAY before you see them. Like I said in my first sentence, I hunt E Tex, elsewhere you you might not have trees big enough for a climber and you'll have to use other type stands, heck some places I've hunted you could sit on a rock and get a shot, BUT not where I hunt regular, I do think E Tex deer are smarter than deer in other parts of the state BUT that too is my opinion....BTW I have 2 Summit climbers, 2 Old Man climbers, 1 Dick Idol lock-on, 0 ladders, 0 pop-ups, 0 tripods, my son is about to get a early Christmas present>> 1 Summit Titan<< next w/e he will be 25' up a tree sitting on a scent post close to a feeder....he WILL have a opportunity, what he does then is up to him....a dad can only do so much


I will agree with a lot of what you said.
I do think deer in East Texas are smarter.
As far as a ladder stand I have taken deer
every year from one. Another difference my stay up year around,the deer don't just find new furniture in the living room overnight.
The trick is to get hid cover your scent and
I never hunt the same stand twice in a row.
I wouldn't even think of trying to bow hunt 
out of a pop up here.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Wet Dreams has a lot of good advice.
I have advantages most hunters don't have.
One I live here and these deer see and smell
me everyday. Deer are smart they know who and what belongs in their house.I have a year around feed/protein program. I can drive the tractor down to fill the protein feeders they just stand and watch from 40 to 50 yards.
I have four bow stands I never hunt the same one twice. I don't have to ride an ATV anywhere around here, they are scared to death of ATV and UTV's.
I also step in every pile of cow **** on my walk in. They smell cow mess 24/7.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I do well from ladder stands in East Texas, but they are very well hidden. Thick yaupon brush around the base of the tree with just enough removed to get to the ladder without touching the brush. Once in the stand I trimmed just enough limbs for shots down a few lanes with plenty of cover to hide any movement. Mostly 15' high and 20 yards from the feeders. Best stands I have are the same set up but around white oaks and no feeder. Deer are starting to hit the white oaks HARD right now.

No pics of the stands, but are homemade with swivel padded boat seats on a 32 x 48 plywood platform. Cost about $75-100 to make and last years. Just get them in place WELL before season and the deer will get used to them.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for all of your post and keep them coming. I hunt in Normangee, I think I will look into the tree stands and not deal with the ladder. Sounds like I have a pretty good challenge ahead of me.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I am leaning towards a fixed stand in a Tree with no ladder but still interested In pictures of y'all's set ups


----------

